# What has the actually lived up to the hype for you?



## elvira (20/10/15)

What is a device, juice, tank or anything really which has lived up to the hype for you? For me the Smok TFV4 and tfv4 mini totally deserves its praise.

While on the same topic, what has totally not lived up to the hype for you?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (20/10/15)

That is quite an interesting question. It all depends on time and experience. When I started my vaping journey my twisp was a winner with all the leaks and dry hits included. When I got my kanger subox mini kit, wow, a totally different experience. Then the D2 and Billow V2, unbelievable like driving a Mercedes for the first time. Now I have my Reo Grand.....I am happy.... got it!
Same with coil building start off with the subtank RBA base and so have the journey progresses to bigger and better. Juice is a different ball game. Some vapers still prefer Twisp or Liqua juices. That is definitely personal choice. 
Enjoy your vaping day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/15)

Lived up to the Hype.

Russian 91% Original
Sigelei 20W
Sigelei 75W
REO SL/LP Grand
Cyclone BF Atty
Divo BF Atty
SnowWolf 200
Genuine AW Batteries
ProTank Mini 3
VM Menthol Ice
VM Tropical Ice
Foggs Milky Way

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie (20/10/15)

Lived up to the hype:

Subtank Mini, Plus, Nano
Subox Mini Kit
iStick 30W
iStick 50W
S/Steel wire..

Consistency!

Not lived up to the hype:

Tooo much........
Temp control - only becomes evident once you have bought a device that temp control is far from sorted.
Billow V2

Motivation from a personal aspect - Simplicity, consistency, re-coil, wick, fill and go. Not to spend hours tweaking something 100% in order for it to work


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (20/10/15)

For me, i was thrown in the deep end. i started vaping with a Cloupor mini 30W and a kayfun v4. leaks, dry hits, leaks, rubbish device and more... i was happy but i shortly got a plume veil rda which i still enjoy alot. now i am on a ipv3li and a tfv4 with a velocity rda. i am truly daily impressed by all these and i am glad i can vape with no issues.

here is also some vape stuff i used and enjoyed/didnt enjoy

kayfun v4 - crap
cloupor mini - crap
epoch d1 - pretty good
subtank v1 - great
smok m80 - not so good
ijust 2 - awesome all round
ego one mega - not so bad hey
evic vt - not worth the hype
ipv d2 - awesome
mutation v3 rda - wow
turbo rda v1 - wow
twisp clearo - super crap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/10/15)

*Worth the hype:*

Any Reo
SX Mini M Class
Launcher V2 mech tube
Subox Mini
iStick 20/30W

Protank Mini 3
Subtank Mini
Mini Aspire Nautilus
BF - Cyclone with AFC, Chalice III, RM2, Origen Little 16, Rogue
Sapor RDA
Aqua V1 RTA
Goliath V2 RTA
GEM RTA

Ready X Wick (ceramic)
Cotton Bacon V2

Juices, too many to mention, but off the top of my head:
5P Bowden's Mate
Tarks Select Reserve Matador
Vaponaute Over the Rainbow
House of Liquid Cigarillos
5P Castle Long Reserve
Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil
Nicoticket Sure Bert
Nicoticket H1N1 (The Virus)
Witchers Brew Blackbird
Mike's Mega Mixes AshyBac
Mike's Mega Mixes Lime Party
E-Liquid Project Pearing Melon Dew
Voodoo Vapour Gravestone
World Wonders Table Mountain
World Wonders Pyramid
Vapour Mountain VM4 Oak Aged Special Reserve
Vapour Mountain XXX
Complex Chaos Heavenly Peaches

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## eviltoy (20/10/15)

Bellus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (20/10/15)

For me,

No Smok product ever
So far eLeaf is the only company that can deliver on the hype


----------



## acorn (20/10/15)

Reo Grand LP
SX mini M class
RM2, Cyclone
Sapor RDA
UD Bellus
UD Goblin Mini

Still contemplating the new hype on *DNA200* box mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## moonunit (20/10/15)

The Good
Goblin mini 
Koopor mini
iJust 2 kit
Fruitloops-this lived up to the hype 110% for me 
Efest batteries 

The Bad
Cthulhu V2
Atlantis 0.3ohm coils-went through a pack and they all tasted like burn 
TC in general 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom. F (20/10/15)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> For me, i was thrown in the deep end. i started vaping with a Cloupor mini 30W and a kayfun v4. leaks, dry hits, leaks, rubbish device and more... i was happy but i shortly got a plume veil rda which i still enjoy alot. now i am on a ipv3li and a tfv4 with a velocity rda. i am truly daily impressed by all these and i am glad i can vape with no issues.
> 
> here is also some vape stuff i used and enjoyed/didnt enjoy
> 
> ...


Kayfun v4- crap? No no no. Maybe you had a bad clone which led to those issues you described but any original or decent clone that is wicked correctly will give you zero leaks, zero dry hits and buckets of flavour flav.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Franky (20/10/15)

*What lived up to the hype:*

_Mods:_
MVP2
iStick 20w

_Tanks:_
Aspire Nautilus
Aspire Atlantis (v1 & v2)
Kanger Protank Mini 3
Kanger eMow
Kanger Subtank Mini

_Juice:_
Alien Vision: Gryphon's Breath
Nostalgia: Fog Weaver
VM: VM4
VM: Menthol Ice
VM: Berry Blaze
All Beard juices
Tarks Select Reserve: Aztec
Krave: Gold

*What didn't live up to the hype:*

_Mods:_
iStick 50w (been through 2 now - both of them didn't last longer than 4 months each)
Cloupor Mini 30w
Twisp

_Tanks:_
iClear 30B (came with my MVP)
eGo One (would have been great if it didn't leak every 2 seconds)

_Juice:_
Milkman (MEHman)
Alien Vision: Bobas Bounty
Goodlife: Melon Boba
Nicoticket: Betelgeuse

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SHiBBY (20/10/15)

*What lived up to the hype:
*
- Velocity RDA
- Mutation X V4 RDA (Hory Shet)
- Derringer RDA (Possibly as good as the Mutation)
- Goblin (and Mini) RTA
- Smok M80 (Sorry Smok haters, but I really can't complain. Mine are working perfectly!)

What didn't live up to the hype:

- Rayon (I've got a mountain of KGD working just fine, easier to keep tidy)


----------



## Va-poor (20/10/15)

Three companies in general have lived up to the hype for me.

-Sigelei 
The 100w and 150w are flawless.

-Youde
The goblin v1.2 (with kayfun v4 tank) and Goliath v2 are easy to build and perform perfectly.

-Skyblue
I don't think a description why is even necessary



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (20/10/15)

Good

IPV 4s
Sapor
Nickel wire
SB - Madrina
SB - Mothers Milk
Subtank nano
28g kanthal


Bad

Cuttwood monster melons
22G kanthal
Koolada

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/10/15)

Sigelei 150w non TC
Evic VT
Evic VTS Mini

Doge V2

Zephyrus
Goliath V2

The fails:
Koopor Mini
Subtank Mini


----------



## Paulie (20/10/15)

Good:

Mods:
Sigelei 150w
Hexohm 
Dna 200 Shark
Mums sx350J custom Boxmod

Tanks:
Goblin
Goliath v1
Monster v2 authentic with trippy tank
Goblin mini
Silverplay v2 Nano

Drippers:
Mutations v4
Velocity
PhenotypeL
Alliance big boy 30mm 

International Juices:

Cutwood Boss Reserve
Philip Rocke Grande Reserve
ANML Looper and Carnage
Breakfast at telios
One Hit wonders
Stash Lushington PB&J and Valhalla
Labrat Brown Betty
Mono 24/7 lemon
Taffyman

Not Good:

To much to include lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (20/10/15)

*the good.

Mods*
iStick 30
Reo
sig150
sx mini

*drippers/tanks*
gob + gob mini
subtank mini

*juices*
monster melons
breakfast at teleos
muffcake
anml range
bound by the crown
kings crest - dutchess
vaponaute - under the sea
many others


*the bad
mods*
smok bec pro
smok bt50

*drippers/tanks*
derringer
lemo2
goliath v1
mutation xs

*juices*
nickoticket virus
hurricane range
nightmare on vape street
suicide bunny - mothers milk
cuttwood - unicorn milk
many others

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## skola (20/10/15)

The Good:
Subox Mini Kit
Zephyrus
Goblin Mini
Velocity - Regular and Mini
Philip Rocke Grand Reserve
ANML - Looper and Carnage
Frisco - Sutro
E-Liquid Project

The Bad:
Subtank Plus
Traditional E-juice Co - Indian Giver
Doughboys - Bloobies
Temp control

The Ugly:
Cthulhu V2


----------



## Average vapor Joe (20/10/15)

Like:
Vaporshark rDNA 40 (new chip)
IPV 3Li
SX Mini m-class

Wotofo Sapor
Ivogo evil monk
Twisted messes rda!!!!!!!
Velocity
Zephyrus tank

Flops:
Infinity clt v3 mini
Cutwood monster melons
Plume veil v2 clone (average)
Sub tank rba v1
Njoy samba sun


----------



## Gizmo (20/10/15)

The main one that comes to mind was the original subtank in November 2014  That really was revolutionary.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charles03 (20/10/15)

Juices I've liked. 
* Bombies - Nana Cream 
* Bombies - Seven Seas 
* Stash - Forever Young
* ANMl - Looper & Carnage 
* Ripe Vapes - VCT & Monkey Snack 
* Cuttwood - Unicorn Milk over MM 
* Philip Rocke - Grand Reserve & Enter The Dragon
* Must Vape - Pencil (Amazing) 
* Nicoticket - The Virus 
* E-liquid Project - The daddler & Pearing Melon Dew 
* Fogs F Sauce - Peanutbutter & Jam 
* OHW - Rocket Man 

Did Not Enjoy:
* Intire Kings Royal Range 
* Doughboys - Bloobies 
* Nicoticket - Strawnilla & French Vanilla 
* Complex Chaos 
* Intire Cloud Company Range except Revel
* Can go on forever haha...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (20/10/15)

The humble Reo Grand has certainly lived up to the hype in my case, along with the Nuppin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (20/10/15)

Out of everything I've used, my REO Grand SL stands out.
*
Gear:*
iStick 20w
Reo - all shapes and forms
Chalice v3
Atomic RDA
Rm2

*Joose*
VM VM4
VM Tropical Ice
VM XXX
VM ChocMint
Nicoticket N1H1 The Virus
AV Bobas Bounty
AV Gorilla Juice
Select Reserve Old Gold
ANMl Looper

*Wick*
Native Wicks
Rayon


Granted, there is all whole list of things still to try, namely :
Cotton Bacon wicks
Custom Classic Mod
Origen Little 16 RDA
Witches Brew Black Bird
-to name a few lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (20/10/15)

For me personally: *Reo* Grand

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheLongTwitch (20/10/15)

Not sure about "Hype" but something captivated me about the Fishbone RDA when I saw it....and every picture/build after! 
Walked into Vape King for juice and left with a Fishbone on impulse (With wire, wick and more juice)  

Hype....more like first love
and converted me on to drippers

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BansheeZA (20/10/15)

Lived up to the Hype 

Kayfun 3.1/ Lite
SX350 man what a board
Subtank mini
Mutation X v2
Jap Cotton

Not lived up to the hype
TC
Heatvape Invader Mini. TC is really bad and the fire button drives me nuts not firing every time. But really sturdy and liquid proof


----------



## Average vapor Joe (20/10/15)

Charles03 said:


> Juices I've liked.
> * Bombies - Nana Cream
> * Bombies - Seven Seas
> * Stash - Forever Young
> ...


I agree. 100% don't recommend kings royale range
Or ncv as a whole for that matter


----------



## Gizmo (20/10/15)

Oh yea and what hasn't lived up to the hype for me was Temperature Control

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jos (21/10/15)

Good

- Reo (BTW they Rock) @Rob Fisher 
- Cyclone
- Chalice III Clone
- Subox Mini
- Foggs Famous Sauce

Not so Good

- Vintage Juice (not terrible but not as good as expected)
- Goblin Mini (Probably because I didnt give it a fair shake)

For the most Vaping in general has been a good experience for me and has successfully kept me stinky free for nearly a year - 18 November will be may vapaversary

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (21/10/15)

lived up to the hype:

sx mini m class
goblin mini
subtank mini
reos mod
rm2
derringer 
mvp2
evods

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## elvira (22/10/15)

Petrus said:


> That is quite an interesting question. It all depends on time and experience. When I started my vaping journey my twisp was a winner with all the leaks and dry hits included. When I got my kanger subox mini kit, wow, a totally different experience. Then the D2 and Billow V2, unbelievable like driving a Mercedes for the first time. Now I have my Reo Grand.....I am happy.... got it!
> Same with coil building start off with the subtank RBA base and so have the journey progresses to bigger and better. Juice is a different ball game. Some vapers still prefer Twisp or Liqua juices. That is definitely personal choice.
> Enjoy your vaping day.




the subox nano have released,this new designed might be as popular as subox mini.which one do you prefer now?


----------



## elvira (22/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Lived up to the Hype.
> 
> Russian 91% Original
> Sigelei 20W
> ...




you are a Russian?


----------



## elvira (22/10/15)

Gizmo said:


> The main one that comes to mind was the original subtank in November 2014  That really was revolutionary.


subtank mini or subtank nano?


----------



## elvira (22/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> For me,
> 
> No Smok product ever
> So far eLeaf is the only company that can deliver on the hype



But now,it seems smok products is popular,many of my friends use this,so i also try to use,and it's might good


----------



## Eduardo (22/10/15)

Dont know if there was ever any hype about this, but i love Debie Does Donuts from Mr. Hardwicks'!


----------



## Ashley A (22/10/15)

Jakey said:


> *the good.
> 
> Mods*
> iStick 30
> ...


no Ambrosia on the list?


----------



## Ashley A (22/10/15)

elvira said:


> you are a Russian?


Yes, our very own Russion Rob

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A (22/10/15)

elvira said:


> But now,it seems smok products is popular,many of my friends use this,so i also try to use,and it's might good


Do you work for Smok? Just wondering, I'm sure I saw other posts of your about Smok. You should get them to join the vendor section and be a part of the forum. that way people won't have that issue of trying to ship overseas for repairs or upgrades like we've had in the past.


----------



## Jakey (22/10/15)

Ashley A said:


> no Ambrosia on the list?


well been having it from the launch, so there was no real hype involved in me trying it. 
but yeah. its right up there for products to shout about


----------



## Puff Daddy (22/10/15)

Vortice RDA


----------



## rogue zombie (22/10/15)

Hardware wise Reo Grand and the Odin.

Those are probably the only two items that were the absolute business for me.

Honorable mentions would be MVP2, the first iStick, Derringer, Marquis.... but none were without the faults.

Everything else I've used pretty much irritated the nonsense out of me at one stage or another. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kev mac (22/10/15)

elvira said:


> What is a device, juice, tank or anything really which has lived up to the hype for you? For me the Smok TFV4 and tfv4 mini totally deserves its praise.
> 
> While on the same topic, what has totally not lived up to the hype for you?


Lived up: Scottish Roll,Gobmini,Sapor,Smpl,Mad Hatter,Pollux,Kennedy,Kloud. Not lived up to: Phantus Mini (a great paperweight) Hell boy RDA,26650 mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/15)

I need to add the CC Mod and the Lil Pinch to the list that lived up to the hype when I didn't think they would!


----------



## KB_314 (22/10/15)

Cool thread. For me:

*Not just likes, but stuff that truly lived up to, or exceeded, the Hype:* 
Reo Grand, One Hit Wonder, WB Blackbird, Goblin mini, Provari 3, Rocket Sheep, 5 Pawns, Nautilus Mini, Cyclone atty, 

*My disappointments:*
Nickoticket, Halo, Rocketfuel, SpaceJam, Odin E-juice, VM4, Beard Vape, Subtank Mini (even V2 tbh), Lemon Bar, Native Wicks, Indian Giver, eGo one,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (22/10/15)

for me it was the REO Grand with the RM2 and Cyclone. before i had one i would read the REO posts and go pfff.
it works fantastic for my vaping style and its tough enough for my abuse.
ooh and rayon wick, everything ells just don't taste right to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/10/15)

I think the best so far has been the Scottish Roll, anyone that's tried it has to agree that it has changed vaping.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Alex (22/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I think the best to far has been the Scottish Roll, anyone that's tried it has to agree that it has changed vaping.



Indeed, this has changed things for me in a huge way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (22/10/15)

Lived up :
Reo ( grand mini woodville) 
Limeligth pipe
Vaporshark 
Any kayfun 
Not lived up :
Smok xpro 80
Kangerteck subtank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (22/10/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> Not sure about "Hype" but something captivated me about the Fishbone RDA when I saw it....and every picture/build after!
> Walked into Vape King for juice and left with a Fishbone on impulse (With wire, wick and more juice)
> 
> Hype....more like first love
> and converted me on to drippers


One omission on my list :The ECIGSSA forum and the friends I've made have definitely lived up to the hype!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## kev mac (23/10/15)

johan said:


> For me personally: *Reo* Grand


Said quite succinctly

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (23/10/15)

Lived up to the hype (although the hype is mostly here in Germany)... the FeV RTA. Got 3 now, and will buy another one. Always works, simple to handle, chucks out perfect clouds.
Adding to this.... regulated mods. I just own one mech mod nowadays, simply as a backup.

TBH...the one mod that disappointed me, and please do not tear me apart for this... is the Reo Mod. Yes, I do not have the LP, and therefore had to do with the Reomiser... and that simply sucked. There is no clouds whatsoever, just little puffs. I have considered to sell it.

Juices: too many to mention. But the one juice that did not live up to the immense hype....Milk Man from Vaping Rabbit. No other juice has disappointed me so much.


----------



## Coco (23/10/15)

_Lived up to the hype:_

Temperature Control (with a proper TC tank, i.e. no Kanger-Ni-crap or dull Joyetech defaults)
Sense Herakles (Dang! Flavour! Dang!)
Stainless Steel Coils (The vaping world's version of the Energizer bunny)
MMM (Enough said)

_Has not lived up to the hype:_

Koopor Mini (Upgrades? What upgrades?)
Cloupor GT (Light, but fragile)
TFV4 (I already use 10-15ml a day, what do you mean I need double my liquid consumption?)
Ti TC Coils (Call me weird, but they just taste off to me)

_I'm on the fence:_

Velocity (Lovely build deck, tiny bit too much airflow for me)
Kanger Nebox (Not out yet, airflow may be an issue, and as for the size...)
DNA200 (You want me to pay what for that thing?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (24/10/15)

Tom said:


> Lived up to the hype (although the hype is mostly here in Germany)... the FeV RTA. Got 3 now, and will buy another one. Always works, simple to handle, chucks out perfect clouds.
> Adding to this.... regulated mods. I just own one mech mod nowadays, simply as a backup.
> 
> TBH...the one mod that disappointed me, and please do not tear me apart for this... is the Reo Mod. Yes, I do not have the LP, and therefore had to do with the Reomiser... and that simply sucked. There is no clouds whatsoever, just little puffs. I have considered to sell it.
> ...




Don't want to sound like I'm tearing you apart but...

Your disappointment wasn't with the Reo, it was with the RM2 and that is a little unfair to say as well.
Expecting clouds from the RM2 is like expecting milk to taste like beer; the milk is awesome in it's own right but I want beer! Beer me now dammit!






This guy needs to sell his M4 because it doesn't shoot arrows far enough


----------



## Tom (24/10/15)

DoubleD said:


> Don't want to sound like I'm tearing you apart but...
> 
> Your disappointment wasn't with the Reo, it was with the RM2 and that is a little unfair to say as well.
> Expecting clouds from the RM2 is like expecting milk to taste like beer; the milk is awesome in it's own right but I want beer! Beer me now dammit!GUY:
> ...


Yip... that's why i mentioned the RM2. The Reo itself is a good mech, the squonking a different way of dripping. 

Nonetheless. ... i was disappointed for my part. Used it for 2-3 months only, now gathering dust. I don't want to modify the mod either.... for that i have found now other stuff more satisfying. I mentioned it before..... i found my happy spot with vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

